# Deputy Sheriff Kurt Ford



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Deputy Sheriff Kurt Ford 
Harvey County Sheriff's Office
Kansas
End of Watch: Saturday, April 9, 2005

Biographical Info
Age: 38
Tour of Duty: 13 yr
Badge Number: 918

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: Saturday, April 9, 2005
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Charged with capital murder

Deputy Sheriff Kurt Ford was shot and killed while conducting a forced entry during a hostage situation. 

The hostage situation stemmed from a domestic disturbance earlier in the evening. When officers arrived the male subject took a female subject hostage. Deputy Ford and other members of the Harvey County Emergency Response Team responded to the scene. Three hours into the standoff the subject started attacking the hostage. The ERT team made a forced a entry into the home and was met with gunfire from the suspect, who was armed with two handguns. 

Deputy Ford was struck in the head and fatally wounded. Another member of the team, a detective with the Hesston Police Department, was shot twice and wounded. The suspect remained barricaded in the home for an additional five hours before surrendering. 

The suspect, a convicted felon, had a history of domestic violence reports at his home. Police later found multiple weapons at the scene. 

Deputy Ford had just returned to law enforcement to serve with the Harvey County Sheriff's Office 4 months earlier. He had previously served in law enforcement for 13 years with multiple agencies in Kansas and Colorado. He is survived by his wife and two sons.


----------

